# Countryman Y-cable for iPhone 6? Which one?



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Have been using ZipCar recently to keep miles off my X5 and I have the optional waiver, so I pay nothing out of pocket if the car gets totaled. Awesome perk... especially with all the snow we've been getting in Boston.

My closet Zipcar lot has a base X1 xDrive 28i and it doesn't seem to have the enhanced BT/USB option, that my X5 has. I can't just use the regular white cable my iPhone 6+ came with. And it doesn't even have A2DP bluetooth, so I can't stream audio to it.

They also have Countryman S All4 that seems to have the same basic audio system.

I'm thinking of picking up a Y-cable so I can use my iPhone 6 in these cars.

Is this the correct one?

http://www.amazon.com/Cooper-cable-iPhone-Lightning-adapter/dp/B00GRVIXC8

They're both 2014 models.


----------

